# Exquinox - Unable to load cache



## knowledge (18. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

wollte mal das "HelloWorld" Bundle Beispiel ausprobieren. Wenn ich in Eclipse das Bundle mittels "run as OSGI..." starte wird auf der Konsole auch "HelloWorld!!" ausgegeben, jedoch auch die Meldung: Unable to load cache. An welchen Einstellungen könnte das liegen? Bei Run Configurations habe ich nur das Hello World Bundle sowie bei Target Platform das org.eclipse.osgi Bundle selektiert. 

Hello World!!
Unable to load cache.
18.03.2009 10:51:45 org.mortbay.http.HttpServer doStart
INFO: Version Jetty/5.1.x
18.03.2009 10:51:46 org.mortbay.util.Container start
INFO: Started org.eclipse.equinox.http.jetty.internal.Servlet25Handler@13acc52


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mrz 2009)

Geh mal in die Run Configuration, dann zu Bundles. Dort klickst du auf 'deselect all', selektierst dann nur dein hello world bundle und klickst anschließend auf select required.
Damit hast du nur das Framework, dein Bundle und dessen dependencies.


----------



## knowledge (19. Mrz 2009)

Hallo Wildcard,

danke, klappt leider nicht. Kommt noch immer:

Unable to load cache.
19.03.2009 08:35:56 org.mortbay.http.HttpServer doStart
INFO: Version Jetty/5.1.x
19.03.2009 08:35:56 org.mortbay.util.Container start
INFO: Started org.eclipse.equinox.http.jetty.internal.Servlet25Handler@1b0889a
19.03.2009 08:35:56 org.mortbay.util.Container start
INFO: Started HttpContext[/,/]
19.03.2009 08:35:57 org.mortbay.util.ThreadedServer start
WARNUNG: Failed to start: SocketListener0@0.0.0.0:80

Danach kommt aber die korrekte Ausgabe "Hello World!". Merkwürdig. Habe Eclipse 3.4.2 und über Software Updates das PDE installiert um die OSGI Bundles zu erstellen. Noch eine Idee?


----------



## knowledge (19. Mrz 2009)

Hab mir mal mit ss den Status anzeigen lassen. Da sind eine Menge anderer Bundles installiert, die nichts mit den eigentlichen Bundles zu tun haben. Wie kann ich von Eclipse OSGi in den "Urzustand" versetzen? Wollte erst mit shutdown runterfahren und mit init alle Bundles deinstallieren, das ging aber nicht so richtig.


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2009)

Wieviele Bundles werden denn geladen?
Solltest auf keinen Fall den Standard Workspace verändern durch deinstalltion etc., das ist dein Eclipse dass du da verpfuscht 
Bei Bedarf solltest du dir lieber deine eigene targetplatform erstellen.


----------



## knowledge (19. Mrz 2009)

Grüße,

eine grosse Menge. Normalerweise sollte bei einem "frischen" Framework doch nur das osgi.framework Bundle da sein. Hier ist aber noch ne Menge anderer Kram. Also wie kann ich wieder den "ursprünglichen" Zustand herstellen? Da sich ja schonmal installierte Bundles gemerkt werden.


----------



## maki (19. Mrz 2009)

Nochmal: Die "standardmässig installierten Bundles" sind dein Eclipse(!).

Lösche da nix, sonst kannst du Eclipse neu installieren.
Kannst dir eine eigene targetplattform erstllen: preferences -> Plugindevelopment -> target platform dort bei location einen anderen Ornder angeben und die Pluginins/Bundles dann manuell dorthinkopieren die du brauchst.

Vorher würde ich nochmal Wildcards Tipp beherzigen, besser noch die optionalen Dependencies weglassen.


----------



## knowledge (19. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

hab  auch das mit den optional dependencies rausgenommen, kommt aber noch immer diese Fehlermeldung. Wie kann ich dann wenigstens ein "frisches" Equinox drüberinstallieren? Muss doch zu schaffen sein. Ich weiss auch nicht was das mit diesem Jetty und HttpServer in der Fehlermeldung soll, wieso sowas da überhaupt gestartet wird. Ist doch eigentlich ein normales "HelloBundle" Beispiel :-(


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2009)

Ich sag doch, du kannst in der Launch Configuration genau steuern was geladen wird und was nicht. Wenn du dort alles deaktiviert hast, und nur dein Bundle + requirements aktivierst, dann wird auch nur das geladen.


----------



## knowledge (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

jetzt klappt. Aber mal ne Frage, was bedeuted "Add new worspace bundles to launch..." in der Run Configuration?


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du ein neues Bundle Projekt anlegst und die Option aktiviert ist, dann wird es automatisch in die Launch Configuration aufgenommen.


----------

